# your first BBW website.



## superj707 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just curious, what was the first BBW website you discovered?

here is a web archive of one of the first sites I found 
http://web.archive.org/web/20060831120851/http://fatgirlfriends.tripod.com/


----------



## Dromond (Jan 16, 2011)

Cat's House of Fun.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 16, 2011)

This was actually the first size positive site I started hanging around. This was like 2002 or 2003, Dimensions was still published as a paper magazine at that time. The forum was an old BBS style that didn't require a registration to post, but I mostly lurked in those days. I was already married to my BBW wife and out as to my preference for fat women, I just had never heard of someone else like me.

Before I had ever looked online I was looking at the library in the self help section for some books to help Crystal deal with her stupid family when I stumble across Marilyn Wann's Fat?So!. I checked it out along with a few others and consumed them over the next few days, this was my introduction to the SA community.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

Marilyn Wann's Fat!So? message boards.


----------



## penguin (Jan 16, 2011)

This one, I guess. I never really looked into it before.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 16, 2011)

Pretty fat


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 16, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Cat's House of Fun.



It was either this, or the old FatNat's boards. I know a few others here from there. Hell, FatNat himself resurfaced a few months ago at FF after years or laying low.


----------



## Emma (Jan 16, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> It was either this, or the old FatNat's boards. I know a few others here from there. Hell, FatNat himself resurfaced a few months ago at FF after years or laying low.



Hows he doing?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> It was either this, or the old FatNat's boards. I know a few others here from there. Hell, FatNat himself resurfaced a few months ago at FF after years or laying low.



Hell, I remember that site. Never got to know too many people from it, though.

My first site was probably Fat Lane Online. I recall browsing a joke website (Dribbleglass) and there was actually a banner for it, although I only saw it once in that adspace.

There was also Stuffed! Online, and this site as well. I forget how I got to Stuffed!, but it had Dims in its links page. The rest is history, I guess.


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine was Loving it Large.. it was on a TV program and my mum said I should look it up.. from that moment on I realised I wasnt alone


----------



## exponder (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, this is my first. 
Still bit of a BBPeople Virgin, far as online communties go.


----------



## Adrian (Jan 16, 2011)

Gawd, I don't remember, that is almost twenty years ago!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 16, 2011)

It was Dims many moons ago. lol


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2011)

Fat!So? was my first glimpse also, those butts made me so happy, I still have my Fat!So? neon pink shirt somewhere....


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2011)

The Dims story section I reckon, but that was many seasons ago..


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 17, 2011)

superj707 said:


> Just curious, what was the first BBW website you discovered?



I think I put Dimensions up online around 1994 or so. The web really only got going around 1993, so back then there wasn't much around. Whatever there was was mainly on some of the big online services of the day, like Prodigy, AOL, CompuServe, etc. 

The first BBW website, to be technically correct, actually didn't go up until 1999 when I bought the original BBW Magazine. That's when we put up bbwmagazine.com. 

The following is an editorial I published in Dimensions #70 in 1996:

_Since the last issue of Dimensions magazine arrived in your mailbox, the main page of the Dimensions Online World-Wide-Web site has been accessed almost 40,000 times. I realize that not all of you have access to the WWW yet, and so I want to tell you a bit about this online version of Dimensions. 

First of all, the web site is meant to complement, not replace, the magazine. We see it as a great tool to tell people about Dimensions, size acceptance, and relationships between large people and their admirers. We have been adding features to the Dimensions web site almost every day and we're trying to make it fun and interactive so that people want to return to see what's new. In parallel to the increased fashion coverage in the magazine, we've added an online fashion column. We also have a running update on potential future models, hundreds of pictures both from Dimensions photoshoots and from our advertisers. The Dimensions Top 100 Size-Related Links has quickly become a coveted place to be on. Of course, since it doesn't cost anything to visit Dimensions Online we have to justify doing it. We are using a secure Internet payment system called First Virtual to let people subscribe to Dimensions and buy some of the best pictures from the Dimensions photo library. 

But we're also simply very excited about the web. In time, Dimensions magazine and the Dimensions website will hopefully complement each other optimally, with each medium doing what it does best. Check it out!

I have some concerns as well. For example, the anonymity with which people can surf the Internet may actually contribute to keeping closet FAs in the closet instead of motivating them to stand to their preference in real life with real partners. Buying a subscription to Dimensions is sort of a commitment. You are using a real name and a real address and a real check to pay for it. After that, you receive a real magazine in a real mailbox to remind you what you wanted. On the Internet, you can assume a false name and no one will ever know. You can visit a hundred fat-related sites, and carry on conversations and correspondences without anyone ever knowing your real name or address. 

Instead of coming to term with his preference for fat women, a closet FA may simply assume a screen name like Fatlover or LoveBBWs to announce his intentions, then prowl cyberspace, striking up conversations with fat women in chat rooms or downloading pictures of fat women. No one will ever know. He can remain in the closet forever and yet live out his preferences in cyberspace. Some guys may see that as the perfect solution. I don't. Cyberspace is great, but it's not real life. Real life is a real relationship with a real person. Real life means coming to terms with your preferences, for everyone to see. 

Of course, it is also possible that the opposite is true and cyberspace is actually helping closet FAs to find themselves. All this exposure to size-positive material in cyberspace may help a person to become more comfortable with a preference. It's possible to learn more about size acceptance on the WWW in a day than it is in months in the real world. Perhaps this will help a formerly closeted person to make the right steps and decisions in real life._


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 17, 2011)

Prettyfat


----------



## Caleb (Jan 17, 2011)

Was there a site called belly.com? or something close to that?Bellystuff mabe? I think I rememeber that being the first I went on back in about 2001. Discovered Dimensions at the same time though. till lurk more than post. Very lazy of me.


----------



## garrry! (Jan 17, 2011)

fattenup2.com

very small webpage with a few known models of the time. Had photos from back when largenlovely was just barely a fatty. haha


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 18, 2011)

When I was growing up the best I could do was the Sears Roebuck catalog, National Geographic, and the 1939 edition of the Encyclopaedia Britannica.


----------



## sierrak (Jan 18, 2011)

I remember Dimensions online back about 1999, but also a site called BigFolks. I'm not sure which was first.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 18, 2011)

This was my first major one, but it was the BBW section on the Wren Spot that actually led me here.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 18, 2011)

I typed "I like fat girls" into Google one pitiful night and found Dims.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I typed "I like fat girls" into Google one pitiful night and found Dims.


I for one, am glad you did.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 18, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I for one, am glad you did.



Thank you; and ditto, Elaine. :happy:


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 19, 2011)

garrry! said:


> fattenup2.com
> 
> very small webpage with a few known models of the time. Had photos from back when largenlovely was just barely a fatty. haha


Thats a site I haven't heard about in a loooong time...


----------



## joswitch (Jan 19, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I typed "I like fat girls" into Google one pitiful night and found Dims.



Me too!  (except this was Pre-Google so I would've used AltaVista or Lycos)

Although I think I might've come across the old www.feeder.com first... But that was way back when and it's long gone. No, it wasn't the same as the later www.feeder.co.uk which is now a "stub" site.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 19, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> This was my first major one, but it was the BBW section on the Wren Spot that actually led me here.



!Wren Spot! ZOMG! I remember that!


----------



## largehipslover (Jan 23, 2011)

I think for me it was some yahoo groups, but I can't remember their names. One may have been dedicated to Asshley...


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 23, 2011)

It was back in the days of good old myspace. I was still in High School and was pretty naive, had low self esteem and didn't know there was ANYONE who liked fat woman! Then I stumbled upon a Myspace group for BBW. I didn't even know what the term BBW meant at that point. I think I was 15 or 16 at the time.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Jan 25, 2011)

Andy's German Fattening Portal, or something ridiculous sounding like that! Also, Prettyfat, Betsy, and Heather of course. I think I got into all that around 2001-2002. Man, time flies!


----------



## chipman844 (Jan 26, 2011)

My first BBW site was bigcuties.


----------



## Rocky1960 (Jan 30, 2011)

This site, with Melanie's story, for sure.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

BustyBabyDolls.com

This site has since revealed itself as a washed-up one, that doesnt really have any exclusive content at all. Just a lot of older stuff, a lot of it average, and also XXX, for those that like XXX. I want to seepictures of clothed sexyness, not XXX nastiness.

I wouldnt join it again, but it did give me some enjoyment, in the previous decade. It had its place.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 9, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> First of all, the web site is meant to complement, not replace, the magazine.



The tides really change, don't they?

Dims was basically my first site. I found it by looking under search categories in Yahoo. I saw this thing called "Fat Acceptance" and thought... what is this? I was stunned that there were other people who liked what I liked. I also stumbled onto HeatherBBWs site.

This was 1997.


----------



## Pitch (May 9, 2011)

Firsties for me. Other forums with anything to do with fat were GETSKINNYORDIEDIEDIEDIEDIE. In a nutshell.

This here forum is a cold drink on a hot night, _youknowwhatImean_?


----------



## LadyDeelicious (May 9, 2011)

This is my first site other than a BBW dating site.


----------



## dndydn (May 9, 2011)

The first BBW website that I remember was 
CINDY'S FLABULOUS WEB PAGE or SITE.
Miss that gal!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 10, 2011)

dndydn said:


> The first BBW website that I remember was
> CINDY'S FLABULOUS WEB PAGE or SITE.
> Miss that gal!



that was one of my first too.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 11, 2011)

i think it was called bbwplumpers i believe.LOL


----------



## Jack Secret (May 12, 2011)

Dimensions was my first bona fide SITE. I still consider it home after all my years of lurking. Aside from catering to the fat lover in me, it has always had the greatest people around. I dated some really wonderful people I met through Dims.

Before dimensions there was USENET. I constantly scoured those seedy alleyways and cultivated my unwavering attraction to all women big and beautiful. I guess you could say Yahoo! Groups was my next stop. Somewhere I became aware of some chick named "kelligrl" Try not to groan too loudly!

Dims was and shall be my first best .com


----------



## mossystate (May 12, 2011)

Bbw site? I have yet to have a first. 

I have come across a few in a very around the edges kind of way.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 12, 2011)

I've seen two others before joining Dims, but Dims is my first one that I actually come back to and participate in. I've been looking it up since I was old enough to know that some people like other bodies... so around 14, actually. It's been a constant search for someone to like me for alllll of me ever since, lol.


----------



## kioewen (May 12, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> The first BBW website, to be technically correct, actually didn't go up until 1999 when I bought the original BBW Magazine. That's when we put up bbwmagazine.com



Actually, this is not quite true. The previous incarnation of BBW Magazine had a web site of its own at bbwonline(dot)com

The Internet Archive has a couple of very incomplete snapshots of the cover pages of that site, one from 1998, one from 1997. I believe it may even have existed in 1996, but I'm not sure about that. It was definitely there in 1997. There was much more to it than what these snapshots indicate, but at least they demonstrate that it was there. It had a number of useful pages, including a small directory of plus-size models, among whom was Barbara Brickner.

http://replay.web.archive.org/19980208204921/http://bbwonline.com/ (that's Emme on the cover)

http://replay.web.archive.org/19971224211649/http://bbwonline.com/


----------



## chipman844 (May 12, 2011)

I don't remember if DIMS was or if it was BigCuties.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 13, 2011)

*thinks*

If I remember correctly, it was Curvage first, then here.


----------



## Cors (May 13, 2011)

BBW Mandy Blake's Her First Fat Girl site (girl/girl porn with skinny chicks).


----------



## Still Waters (May 13, 2011)

http://www.rundekunst.de

What ever happened to him?


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 13, 2011)

I started reading the Big Fat Deal blog, and learning some of the issues that way. The tone of it is really more activist and discussion based and woman-centered in nature; and I really liked it. Doesn't seem to be updating as much these days though.

And someone in a comment mentioned a few of the forum sites, so that's how I got here.


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp (May 13, 2011)

I don't know if it counts but the first fat positive site I found was the CurveAppeal tumblr and this was only a year ago. I typed in my measurements and viola, CurveAppeal.


----------

